# Collapsed Trachea Diagnosed on Hero 11 Years Old



## Heroleanos (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi,
Our lovely rescued Havanesses was diagnosed with collapsed trachea three weeks ago. Hew was doing fine with a cough med twice a day and a pain med at night but all the sudden the breathing difficulties started again.
The vets recommend we take him for an emergency hospital to get him seen by a specialists. Of course his insurance allocation to supposedly a hereditary condition that was just diagnosed is used. 
I am heading there now but not planning on doing any surgery if need so.
But wanted to see if anyone has had a similar experience


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m sorry for what you and your Havanese are going through! I know there have been more recent members with tracheal collapse, and many people have experience or knowledge about it, but it seem like it came up a lot more often in older posts. A lot of the information is still useful, if you want to search for some of those threads. Many people have come for other medical issues with puppies, adult dogs, and rescues, and there is a lot of support and experience that I hope will be helpful to you.


----------



## Heroleanos (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you ! Will research more on posts and look into this he is in medication now let’s see what will happen


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

What insurance do you have? I have Healthy Paws and Perry just recently had surgery to fix a twisted leg. The twist is likely hereditary (and/or a combination with an injury before his bones finished growing) but the vet wrote up his paperwork (accurately, not lying) as a "left thoracic limb deformity with recent onset of lameness" - basically saying that the limb was deformed but that the lameness was the issue that was being corrected by the surgery. 

Healthy Paws policy though doesn't specifically exclude hereditary conditions that were present before signing up for the policy (there is a 30 day waiting period) but I was worried that they would deny this one (it was over $5000 US) but they paid it very quickly.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear about your dog. Cartilage building supplements can provide support for the trachea since the trachea is largely composed of cartilage. It may not cure the issue but could be helpful.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> What insurance do you have? I have Healthy Paws and Perry just recently had surgery to fix a twisted leg. The twist is likely hereditary (and/or a combination with an injury before his bones finished growing) but the vet wrote up his paperwork (accurately, not lying) as a "left thoracic limb deformity with recent onset of lameness" - basically saying that the limb was deformed but that the lameness was the issue that was being corrected by the surgery.
> 
> Healthy Paws policy though doesn't specifically exclude hereditary conditions that were present before signing up for the policy (there is a 30 day waiting period) but I was worried that they would deny this one (it was over $5000 US) but they paid it very quickly.


We have Healthy Paws for Finley. She is the first pet we've ever had insurance for, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Fortunately we haven't had to use it yet, and hopefully never will, but it's reassuring to know you had a good experience with them.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

MMoore said:


> We have Healthy Paws for Finley. She is the first pet we've ever had insurance for, so I wasn't sure what to expect. Fortunately we haven't had to use it yet, and hopefully never will, but it's reassuring to know you had a good experience with them.


This is the first time I have had insurance - and given the bills we've had so far (around $14k to date) and others that I know we will have (1 more leg surgery and then annual xrays to check on the lesions on his spine) I am so glad I did it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> This is the first time I have had insurance - and given the bills we've had so far (around $14k to date) and others that I know we will have (1 more leg surgery and then annual xrays to check on the lesions on his spine) I am so glad I did it.


We also have Healthy Paws for our two. They paid within a week for an ACL surgery and again nine weeks later for the other leg. I think we were around $10,000.00 minus our deductible.


----------



## Elaine M King (Jan 5, 2021)

Heroleanos said:


> Thank you ! Will research more on posts and look into this he is in medication now let’s see what will happen


My Havanese Bella has partial collasped trachea and i am looking for a vet who will investigate a drug I want to try on her. I’m not going into the issues but do yourself a favor and google Stanozolol and read all you can about this drug that was popular in the sixties. It’s still used but not by todays clinics and large group practice’s. Mainly individual vets and Drs at least 60 years old. Hope you find it.


----------

